# ميول مواسير الصرف الصحي



## مقدادي مان (27 مايو 2014)

ارجو المساعدة 

اريد طريقة لحساب ميول الصرف الصحي اعلم انه لكل 1 متر تاخذ من 0.5-1 سم لكن كيف يتم حسابها بالضبط 

وحساب القطر للصرف الثقيل اعلم بقانون q=va لكن بالنسبة للتدفق والسرعة كيف احددها اذاكان هاذ القانون الذي يتم حساب القطر به 

وشكرا لكم جميعا ونرجو الرد


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (30 مايو 2014)

يمكنك اللجوء للكود المصري للتركيبات الصحية وهاتجد فيه كل المعلومات المطلوبة وهو مرفوع المنتدى ، وهناك ايضا الكود الدولي وهو كذلك مرفوع على المنتدى


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (31 مايو 2014)

طبقا للكود المصرى :

d=8 inch........min slope= 0.00325
d=10in.............min slope=0.0028
d=12in.............min slope=0.0022
d=16 in.............minslope=0.0014
d=18 in...........min slope=0.0012
d=20 in...........min slope =0.0012
d=24 in..........min slope=0.001
d=28 in.............min slope=0.0008
d=32in..........min slope=0.0006
d=36 in and more ........min slope =0.0005

للتوضيح :- 
d=8inch=200mm ....min slope=0.00325
أى أن أقل ميل للماسورة قطر 8بوصة يساوى 3.25ملليمتر لكل متر

*أما أكبر ميل مسموح به على الإطلاق فلا ينبغى أن يكون أكبر من *
slope=1/10d
d:محسوبة بالبوصة 
أى لايزيد عن مقلوب عشرة أمثال القطر محسوبا بالبوصة لأن فى هذه الحالة عند تطبيق معادلة "ماننج" سوف تزيد سرعة سريان المياه عن 3 متر / ث وهذا سيسبب نحر فى جدران المواسير.
هذا والله أعلم.


----------



## Nile Man (31 مايو 2014)

مرفق نسبة الميول تبعا للقطر من الكودipc


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (31 مايو 2014)

هاتها ....هها.....هها.....هها


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (31 مايو 2014)

أين الملف المرفق


----------



## mosavip (1 يونيو 2014)

قطر 2.5 بوصة وأقل ---------- 0.5%
قطر3: 6بوصة وأقل ---------- 1%
قطر 8 بوصة وأكبر---------- 0.25%


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (1 يونيو 2014)

أعتقد 2.5بوصة الميل 0.5% أى 1/2سم لكل متر تحتاج إلى مراجعة


----------



## mosavip (2 يونيو 2014)

قطر 2.5 بوصة وأقل ---------- 0.5%
قطر3: 6بوصة وأقل ---------- 1%
قطر 8 بوصة وأكبر---------- 0.25% 

هذه القيم هى المذكورة بالكود ipc جدول section 704 table 704.1(slope of horizontal drainage pipe)


----------



## mosavip (2 يونيو 2014)

اعتذر عن الخطاء والتصحيح هو الأتى:-
قطر 2.5 بوصة وأقل ---------- 2%
قطر3: 6بوصة وأقل ---------- 1%
قطر 8 بوصة وأكبر---------- 0.5%

هذه القيم هى المذكورة بالكود ipc جدول section 704 table 704.1(slope of horizontal drainage pipe)


----------



## Nile Man (2 يونيو 2014)

اسف الملف الملرفق من الكود ipc


----------



## m elmogy (30 أكتوبر 2015)

الكلام ده فى أى كود لو سمحت 
دورت كتير على الميول فى كود ( تنفيذ و تصميم خطوط المواسير لشبكات مياه الشرب و الصرف الصحى سواء طبعة 1997 أو طبعة 2007 ) و ما لقيتهاش 
و شكرا مقدما :34:


----------



## m elmogy (30 أكتوبر 2015)

ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> طبقا للكود المصرى :
> 
> d=8 inch........min slope= 0.00325
> d=10in.............min slope=0.0028
> ...



الكلام ده فى أى كود لو سمحت 
دورت كتير على الميول فى كود ( تنفيذ و تصميم خطوط المواسير لشبكات مياه الشرب و الصرف الصحى سواء طبعة 1997 أو طبعة 2007 ) و ما لقيتهاش 
و شكرا مقدما :34:


----------



## Ayman 1989 (10 فبراير 2018)

min slope= 0.00325
دي ايه وحدتها؟​


----------

